# Cookie Press problems



## cookie lover (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm new here but have a new cookie press and am having problems getting the dough to release from my press.  Looked up problem shooting and it said if the dough is too stiff the dough will not release - add a "little egg".  Since my recipe called for cream cheese, I thought I could add a little cream.  Now my dough is sticky as the book said it should be but still can't get my cookies to shape properly.  Does anyone have any ideas for helping?


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 16, 2010)

This is Mrs .40's cookie press cookie recipe.  Seems to work pretty well.

Cookie Press Cookies
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ingredients:

16 tablespoons unsalted butter, 2 sticks
1 cup sugar
2 1/2  teaspoons vanilla
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups all purpose flour, sifted
colored sugars , decorations

Directions:

Have all ingredients at room temperature

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the flat beater, beat together the butter and sugar on high speed until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes, stopping the mixer occasionally to scrape down the sides of the bowl.  

Add the egg, vanilla, and salt and continue beating until well mixed, about 1 minute. 

Reduce the speed to low, add the flour and beat until just blended, about 1 minute, stopping the mixer occasionally to scrape down the sides of the bowl.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 16, 2010)

One thing I've learned it to use real butter with press cookies.  The dough should be close to playdough consistency.  I have a cream cheese cookie recipe for the press that I've made many times without problems.  The only time I've had trouble like you describe is when I tried to cut back on the fat by using margarine.  The cookies were too "oily" and wouldn't go through well.  I'll take a break and find my cream cheese recipe for you and you can compare.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are the recipes I use.  The first is from the Mirro cookie press that my mom got as a shower gift when she got married in 1956.

1. butter
3/4 c. sugar
1 egg
2 1/4 c flour
1/8 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla (I have subbed almond extract and butter rum flavor on occasion)

Cream butter and sugar - add egg and mix well - add flour and other dry ingredients to form dough. The dough should pull away from the bowl sides.  add the flavoring and mix well.  You can also add food coloring at this time without changing the consistency of the dough.  I usually make green trees and wreaths, yellow stars, red hearts, and blue diamonds.
Bake at 375° 10-12 mins.

Cream Cheese cookies

1 c. butter
3 oz. Cream cheese
1 c. sugar
1 egg yolk
1/2 tsp vanilla
2 1/2 c. flour

Cream butter, cheese and sugar until fluffy.  Beat in egg yolk and vanilla.  Stir in flour and mix well.  Can be dropped by spoonfuls or use cookie press to form cookies on _*greased*_ cookie sheet.  Bake at 325° for 15 mins. 

Hope these help.


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2010)

Cookie Press Shortbread

2 cups butter
1 cup icing sugar
4 cups flour

Work ingredients together until they are a heavy dough. Roll into "logs" that fit inside the press and go to town. I put a drop of food coloring into each "log" so I have all different colors of cookies.


----------

